# New helmet-cam



## pvflyer (Dec 7, 2004)

This is a really cool Camera for short videos and those whom hate cables as much as i do.
Ok, so here goes the details of it.
Internal Memory: 32MB

Sensor Resolution: 640x480 VGA-CMOS
Video Capture:
640x480(default),320x240, 160x120
Photo Capture:
640x480(default)320x240,
JPG format
Expandable Memory via SD card flash memory, up to 1GB
about 1 hour video using low res and about 1/2 hour on high ( using 1GB card )
Power by 4 AAA batteries
Cable for video playback on TV and PC
Price is about: $120,00

This Camera is a lot a Fun for what it is, i have being using it around the house and the quality is preatty good, for that price, can't go wrong with it!


----------



## Captain Kana (Jan 13, 2004)

Compusa has them for $85.00.

Dan C.


----------



## Low_Rider (Jan 15, 2004)

Cool. It would be fun to playaround with. 

Dave


----------



## achesalot (Nov 8, 2005)

Got any videos yet?


----------



## Low_Rider (Jan 15, 2004)

Although in a totally different price bracket, it looks like Samsung have a series of similar camcorders with internal memory:

http://www.samsung.com/uk/products/camcorder/miniket/index.asp

http://www.goodgearguide.com.au/index.php/taxid;2136212591;pid;1163;pt;1;pg;1;pa;7

Most feature around 1 gigabyte of storage, with slots for extra storage if needed. Most have around 800K Pixel CCD's.

pvflyer - I'm looking forward to some footage!! 

Dave.


----------



## vidalin (Aug 29, 2005)

It looks great!!!But tell me if the capture is in 15 fps or 25 fps.I´m from Spain and I want to buy one,where can I buy it?Thaks


----------



## willtsmith_nwi (Jan 1, 1970)

*A toy ...*

Poor video quality never results in good videos. That camera is a toy and so is the Samsung.

There are some hard drive based video recording systems out there that provide VCR quality in a reduced form factor. If you're interested in reducing bulk or getting longer record times, I suggest looking into one of those.


----------



## pvflyer (Dec 7, 2004)

willtsmith-nwi, first of all, nice avatar. yeah, i wouldn't call a toy, it does have a pretty good technology, you can shoot still and video, and since you have a memory card versus hard drive if you crash you can save all yours images!! the quality is not like 5 MEGAPIXEL, but you can see really clearly, and if you brake you out $100.00 , instead $1000.00 or more to get a high quality camera. this is a great CAMERA for what it is, is that simple!!!!
If, you like to share videos and image on the net, get this camera. i'm sure in the future genaration , it will just get better!!! by the way, with 1GB card you can get over an hour of video,NO CABLES, DID I MENTION THAT, this camera 5 years ago, would be it.       

I'll post some image from it, hopefully this weekend if does not rain here again this weekend, and if i can fix my bike too! C'YA ,crack heads...


----------



## ferday (Jan 15, 2004)

hey pvflyer

you forgot to mention the name of the manufacturer, so i can actually find one.

alright, scratch that, i read the package in the picture. is there anything else required, or is it out-of-the-box usable?


----------



## pvflyer (Dec 7, 2004)

ferday said:


> hey pvflyer
> 
> you forgot to mention the name of the manufacturer, so i can actually find one.
> 
> alright, scratch that, i read the package in the picture. is there anything else required, or is it out-of-the-box usable?


right out of the box, it's usable but the in-built memory 32mb is not enough, you need to get a 1GB SD card,that's it!


----------



## willtsmith_nwi (Jan 1, 1970)

*what is your video for???*



pvflyer said:


> willtsmith-nwi, first of all, nice avatar. yeah, i wouldn't call a toy, it does have a pretty good technology, you can shoot still and video, and since you have a memory card versus hard drive if you crash you can save all yours images!! the quality is not like 5 MEGAPIXEL, but you can see really clearly, and if you brake you out $100.00 , instead $1000.00 or more to get a high quality camera. this is a great CAMERA for what it is, is that simple!!!!
> If, you like to share videos and image on the net, get this camera. i'm sure in the future genaration , it will just get better!!! by the way, with 1GB card you can get over an hour of video,NO CABLES, DID I MENTION THAT, this camera 5 years ago, would be it.
> 
> I'll post some image from it, hopefully this weekend if does not rain here again this weekend, and if i can fix my bike too! C'YA ,crack heads...


If your video is for your own personal amusement, than that is great. And it makes it a toy.

If you want to do some type of production (even if it's just for friends) you really need VCR quality. That doesn't mean 5 megapixel, it means half a megapixel. But thats video, not a still image and that adds up to mondo storage space.

A MiniDV tape has 14 Gigs of storage space. Now if you recorded in MPEG-4 instead of DV (and MPEG-4 at DVD quality is quite acceptable) you're talking about 4 gigs. But for cycling, you're probably talking about 6 gigs because MTB video simply does not compress well. I did a MTB video and my Panasonic DVD recorder could not keep up on MPEG-2 whenever the cameraman is riding in the woods. It came out as a bunch of squiggly lines (expect the sky). All those objects coming at the camer AND changing angle at the same time really cranks up the bitrate.

I think it's great that you've found a tool you like. I'm just warning everyone that they are going to get poor video quality out of something like that. If you want to actually present your work to others, you'll be better off with a cheap camcorder teamed with a cheap helmet cam and a $10 backpack. It won't cost $1000. It should cost $400-$500.

You are right though if you just want to share your recording with your buddies on the internet, than this is probably ideal. You have to reduce the resolution of video in order to effectively put it on the web.


----------



## pillbug (Nov 4, 2005)

willtsmith_nwi said:


> If your video is for your own personal amusement, than that is great. And it makes it a toy.
> 
> If you want to do some type of production (even if it's just for friends) you really need VCR quality. That doesn't mean 5 megapixel, it means half a megapixel. But thats video, not a still image and that adds up to mondo storage space.
> 
> ...


Dude, PV flyer said that this camera is great for what it does. He never said you can make an oscar winning movie out of the thing. Personally I think it's great for us non-professional cinematographers. You can't expect too much from a $100 camera/camcorder. If I crash and wreck the camera - I'm only out a $100 bucks. If I use a viosport with a camcorder and I crash hard then I'm out $500+ bucks. If it's a toy so be it. - PV flyer I'd love to see some of the videos you've taken.


----------



## pillbug (Nov 4, 2005)

willtsmith_nwi said:


> If your video is for your own personal amusement, than that is great. And it makes it a toy.
> 
> If you want to do some type of production (even if it's just for friends) you really need VCR quality. That doesn't mean 5 megapixel, it means half a megapixel. But thats video, not a still image and that adds up to mondo storage space.
> 
> ...


Dude, PV flyer said that this camera is great for what it does. He never said you can make an oscar winning movie out of the thing. Personally I think it's great for us non-professional cinematographers. You can't expect too much from a $100 camera/camcorder. If I crash and wreck the camera - I'm only out a $100 bucks. If I use a viosport with a camcorder and I crash hard then I'm out $500+ bucks. If it's a toy so be it. - PV flyer I'd love to see some of the videos you've taken.


----------



## @dam (Jan 28, 2004)

Ah man- I was all excited until I found out it only records 15 fps. I realize it is very cheap, but a camera whose sole purpose is to record action needs a faster frame rate. When they come out with a faster one I'll be 1st in line.


----------



## mtbAndy (Jun 7, 2004)

I saw a similar cam with the Tony Hawk name on it somewhere. Has anybody tried one of those?


----------



## OhSchitt (Jan 4, 2006)

you know with all these people talking about the helmet cam, I sure as hell wished one of them would atleast post up a vid to demonstrate the quality and help out a fellow MTB'er.

;-)


----------



## mtbAndy (Jun 7, 2004)

I have a bid in on one... if I get it I will post a vid soon


----------



## ferday (Jan 15, 2004)

http://www.atc-1000.com/

actual footage from the camera. apparently it requires good lighting.

i don't think it's too bad for $100!!!


----------



## Down boy down (Mar 2, 2006)

*vid skool*

Hey I got both the atc and the Samsung.

1) The atc is a toy but on occasion fun and very easy to use. Absolutely the vid Q is not great but I keep in my camel back and when we end up hitting new trail and find a cool run, through it on a down we go! I have no real editing expertise and have only been able to edit with included software (vid is .avi format). The software SUCKS. Some stupid graphics and [email protected] music you can add but nothing anyone above the age of 10 would want to use. Overall I belive worth the $100 to play around with

2) The Samsung has much better quality and recorder and lens are separate components. I have been running on handlebars but may swap to helmet cam as think would be alot safer rather than the wires I have hanging Also the buttons on the Samsung and the menu format is a bit of a challenge on the run, but workable. I tried using while snowboarding and was a b!tch with cold weather gloves. Editing software works fine

If anyone can tell me how to upload vid to this site, I'll do so for example of ATC Q (and [email protected] graphics)


----------



## Mudd (Apr 22, 2002)

Ordered the new Oregon Scientific ATC-2000 for $100 on-line! 
30 frames per second.


----------



## jumpmonger23 (Jul 25, 2004)

Mudd said:


> Ordered the new Oregon Scientific ATC-2000 for $100 on-line!
> 30 frames per second.


specs look great for the price. PLEASE do report back with a sample vid, if it performs in lower light conditions, etc!


----------



## Captain Kana (Jan 13, 2004)

jumpmonger23 said:


> specs look great for the price. PLEASE do report back with a sample vid, if it performs in lower light conditions, etc!


My wife got me one of the old ones. Lousy in low light.
Dan C.


----------



## Zen_Turtle (Sep 22, 2005)

Mudd said:


> Ordered the new Oregon Scientific ATC-2000 for $100 on-line!
> 30 frames per second.


Please post some vids...


----------



## Mudd (Apr 22, 2002)

Zen_Turtle said:


> Please post some vids...


Will do! Hoping to have it in my grubby little hands around the 4th of November. Already bought a 2GB SD card for it.

They have a few vids of the older model (atc-1000) on this link: http://www.atc-1000.com/poison.asp?p=dirt


----------



## fasterthanu (Sep 22, 2006)

I just got the ATC 2000 today. I have not ridden it out on the trail but from the little messing around out front its pretty neat. Granted you get what you pay for, so don't expect HD quality. The low light performance is not very good. I took video at 3 different time intervals at dusk and the video became increasingly grainy. I think it will have trouble with shadows, e.g. quick light changes. Rides out on open trials should be good. It offers many mounting options to vary the viewing perspective. All and all a pretty cool gadget for ~ $100. I'm planning on going out on the trail on Sunday, so I should have some video to post.


----------



## shorty01 (Nov 1, 2006)

could you post any vids you made on the trail? or the dawn dusk and daylight vids? or and that show the camera in a lit room then going outside? to show the cam ajusting to the light levels?

thanks


----------



## leaknoil (Nov 2, 2006)

I just ordered my atc-2000. $99.00 at Amazon. I'm not expecting great video. At 15 fps, the quality is definitely questionable. At 30 fps though, I'm thinking it might just be ok. 

Somebody needs to post some video! I'm getting anxious!


----------



## shorty01 (Nov 1, 2006)

everyone post vids if ya got them... even if its in the back yard.... i might get 2 of these


----------



## leaknoil (Nov 2, 2006)

Ok, I found some video on the forum for "PWCToday" A guy attached the atc2000 to his jetski handle bars. Not to bad. I couldn't figure out how to tranfer the video here. Here is the address.

http://www.pwctoday.com/showthread.php?p=948752#post948752


----------



## leaknoil (Nov 2, 2006)

Looks like the guy had the camera rapped in plastic. (water resistant only!) I don't know how that affected the video quality. The sound wasn't to great.


----------



## fasterthanu (Sep 22, 2006)

Here is a video from the ATC2000. It looks like sh!t on Youtube. so don't judge it by that. It's not pixilated and not dark as it appears on Youtube. It was pretty overcast when the video was shot and close to dusk. For the price it is well worth it to me. It does well with light transitions, much better than I thought it would. The first ride I took it on it got riped off my helmet by a branch and it still works fine. I bet a regular video camera can't do that. It's small enough to keep in your pack and light enough that you can hardly tell its on your helmet.


----------



## il2mb (Jan 27, 2005)

*sample*

I also found the video to be OK when viewed on my PC. Light transitions are poor however and bright areas tend to wash. The somewhat poor resolution you see in the link is better on the PC. For only $129.00 I think this is a pretty good deal. I do need to improve the helmet mount to reduce the jumpyness.

http://www.dropshots.com/day.php?userid=202231&cdate=20061104&ctime=000022

Hope the link works. First time trying.


----------



## shorty01 (Nov 1, 2006)

good vid... but was that in 15 fps? anyone send me a 2 to 3 mb 10 to 20 sec clip? 640-480 at 30 fps? to my mailbox? all the vids ive seen, seem to be 320-240 at 15fps

thanks to all...


----------



## Zen_Turtle (Sep 22, 2005)

il2mb said:


> I also found the video to be OK when viewed on my PC. Light transitions are poor however and bright areas tend to wash. The somewhat poor resolution you see in the link is better on the PC. For only $129.00 I think this is a pretty good deal. I do need to improve the helmet mount to reduce the jumpyness.
> 
> http://www.dropshots.com/day.php?userid=202231&cdate=20061104&ctime=000022
> 
> Hope the link works. First time trying.


Amazing. I was riding the same trail at the same time on Saturday (is the date on dropshots correct?) but in the opposite direction.
Hey, if you can send me the original video I will be happy to host it on my site in its original format... PM me
ZT


----------

